# will a simmons hold up to 44mag?



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 27, 2011)

recently got a 44mag s@w performance center and have a simmons 2x pistol scope. do yall think it will hold up to the 44mag? what about rings what would yall recomend. thanks


----------



## JWarren (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a variable power Simmons on a 44mag that is nearly 20yrs old.  With mucho rounds under it's belt, it has never missed a beat. I bought it originally for a Ruger MKll, but it has been on the .44mag for years now.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 28, 2011)

Had 2 on a 44 mag. No problems


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 29, 2011)

I know they want hold up to a 500 buddy shot his 1st time and the cross hairs were swimming!!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 29, 2011)

My Uncle has one on his 45/70 and has never had a problem! 10 yrs worth of hunting with it.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 29, 2011)

I would deff go with an Atek if I bought a simmons.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't believe Simmons make an Aetek pistol scope?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 29, 2011)

no thats the only model. just had it from a 22 a while back. traded a 2x leupold last year that would  have bee perfect. got it mounted so well see what happens


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 30, 2011)

well i think all is well. put a dozen rds through it sighting it in and seeing how it groups. seems to be holding so far. i think the extra weight of the scope helped reduced the recoil some as well. if i sighted it in at 25yds, will the bullet continue to rise as the distance increases? didnt have time to shoot it at 50 or 75 yds. what should i expect? thanks


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 30, 2011)

tree cutter hope it works out well for you hate that you got rid of the leupold sounds like my luck .


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2011)

The older Simmons pistol scopes were highly recommended by JD Jones for his Hand Cannons. I doubt there is a better recommendation than that


----------

